# 3 mile bridge report



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

Spent most of the day and night at 3 mile bridge yesterday. bite was kinda slow at first but as the day progressed we began to catch more. We reeled in some spade fish, small snapper, catfish, ladyfish, white trout and even some small spanish that seem to like my sabiki bait catchers. We were using died shrimp for most part. ladyfish were biting on lures. There was a lot of bait fish running at the end of the old broken down pier but no fish chasing them.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what were you feeding the spade fish?
Thanks for posting a report! so, there are still fish out there somewhere?


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

Realtor said:


> what were you feeding the spade fish?
> Thanks for posting a report! so, there are still fish out there somewhere?


died shrimp


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report! Wow, Spanish Macs hitting Sabikis? I'm changing my cigar minnows and gothcas out to Sabikis!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Interesting that you caught spade fish there. I think that is unusual (it's the oil). However, I have caught lots of Spanish on sabikis, including some large ones. The only problem is you lose a lot of sabiki rigs.


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nitzey said:


> Interesting that you caught spade fish there. I think that is unusual (it's the oil). However, I have caught lots of Spanish on sabikis, including some large ones. The only problem is you lose a lot of sabiki rigs.



yeah i went through 3 sabiki rigs. i've caught the spadefish up there on more then one occasion. I haven't tried them yet though. Althought i want to just to see how they taste. Are there limits on those? usually release them all.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job, there, Cambosoup. That can be a sweet and productive spot. See Glastronix, CCC or Konz for details.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

I tried spadefish a few weeks ago. seemed fine to me.


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

hey, i forgot to mention those sheepheads. there was another guy out there when i was out he was catchin those too. i got some fiddler crabs from the shore but had no luck with them.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

3 mile has been insane for us for about 2 weeks w/ every drop a fish and I've been out there almost every evening (the green pathfinder) letting the kids catch fish. I'm not going to tell you what we are using but there's no bait involved whatsoever. In the past two weeks we've caught red snapper (undersize), black snapper, specs (nice ones), white trout (of course), lots of redfish, ladyfish, spades, spanish, and much much larger than normal sharks including a 6 ft nurse released right at the boat a few days ago. All on artificials, fishing just 1-2 hours after I get off work. 

I'm sure this has everything to do with the oil but there is a lot more bait there than normal and certainly more sharks - but then again I've only lived here about 2 years now so maybe this is normal - doesn't seem so to me though.


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

*more pics from today*

more pics from today


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Yup, I'm definitely using the wrong bait for Spanish Macs, lol! Thanks for the pics! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

cambosoup99 said:


> yeah i went through 3 sabiki rigs. i've caught the spadefish up there on more then one occasion. I haven't tried them yet though. Althought i want to just to see how they taste. Are there limits on those? usually release them all.


I see no regulations for spadefish. 

Sometimes I have seen them in large schools offshore. Tried them once, and it was quite good. Heck, some months we might want to target spadefish because most everything else is off limits.


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

*7/13/10 pics 3 mile bridge*

Went out to 3 mile again and spent most part of the day there. Caught some snapper, sharks, pinfish, porgy, spanish, croaker, and a 31" bull red on a live croaker. pics below.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

ive been hearing of and seeing alot of sharks around 3mile bridge, i was at the shore on the pensacola side catching some croakers and pinfish for bait yesterday, pigfish, pinfish, croaker and some white trout got piled in the cooler. right as i was packing up my things a guy came hugging the edge of the pier and making his way to the shore and under it and i held his rod so he could get down the rocks and get it by the tail, he had a blacktip that was about 4' or so maybe a couple inches less

and a few days ago a buddy of mine said he was on about a 5 to 6 ft bull that broke him off after 45 minutes

it seems like there are more sharks in the bay than i ever remember there being


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

When I used to run the old Fishing Bridge,This time of year, the spadefish would be thick , especially around the lights at night... Lots of bait and Spanish too. Tripletail in the shade in the lee of the piling during the heat of the day. Crabs swimming under the lights at night , being scarfed by nets, reds, and tarpon...


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

fish identification. that snapper above what kind is it? been doing some research all that comes close to is a mutton snapper but the pics i've seen of them are more greenish.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Definitely tons of sharks - at least one every trip out for me over the last month. Here's this afternoons:










Spades are still around too, didn't see as many today - one small school at Garcon:










A red from Monday:









I've still only seen oil a handful of times in the bay on the surface. Marked what I thought might be some submerged stuff on the bottom that wasn't supposed to be there (and didn't look like fish), but dropped the anchor on it and it came up clean.

I will say that many of the boats in our canal that sit on the water (not in lifts) have oil on them at the waterline.


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

no one knows what kind of snapper that is?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Where are the pics?


----------



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

that's a good question they were there when i posted it. hmmm


----------

